# Need help identifying a popular Halloween song...



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know what it is, but I like it. It has that 'old-school' Halloween feel to it.


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

Exactly! The track I'm searching also has a very 'old-school' Halloween vibe to it.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

Wasn't that from the "Hocus Pocus" movie featuring Bette Midler?


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, the song that I posted is from Hocus Pocus... I'm using that track as an example because I'm searching for a song that sounds very similar to it...


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I hear the clip and I think "I know that song, but it sounds wrong". I'm thinking it might be inspired by the song your thinking of. If it's what I'm thinking of it's not terribly obscure. I just don't know what it's from.

In my mind I picture like a long dark horizontal pan shot - Oh, this is gonna bug me good!

Wait! Maybe something from the Addams Family movie?


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

I know it's a reach but it's not the theme song to Ghost and Mr Chicken...that's a catchy tune!


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

GobbyGruesome said:


> I hear the clip and I think "I know that song, but it sounds wrong". I'm thinking it might be inspired by the song your thinking of. If it's what I'm thinking of it's not terribly obscure. I just don't know what it's from.
> 
> In my mind I picture like a long dark horizontal pan shot - Oh, this is gonna bug me good!
> 
> Wait! Maybe something from the Addams Family movie?


Hmm... That's a great suggestion! I'll check out the score for The Addams Family movie. That would most likely have the right vibe. 
I'm starting to think your right... I doubt it's very obscure.


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

mamadada said:


> I know it's a reach but it's not the theme song to Ghost and Mr Chicken...that's a catchy tune!


Haha the Ghost and Mr. Chicken Theme is definitely catchy! Far more upbeat than what I'm searching for though.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm picturing Gomez and Morticia dancing...


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

While we r on music, Does anyone know what they play in party city she said its satellite but their own not like xm. What did she mean by that?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Check "Deck the Halls" from the first movie - You gotta get past the Christmas part and the classic theme notes, but then I think it might be it.


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Check "Deck the Halls" from the first movie - You gotta get past the Christmas part and the classic theme notes, but then I think it might be it.


It's not Deck the Halls. I'm downloading the full Addams Family Movie soundtrack now though, so I can check. There's a chance it could be a cut from that.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Jump in at about the 45 second point...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_te5tLQJuJg

Guessing it's probably in the sequels too!

Whoops. Sorry. Just saw your post.


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Jump in at about the 45 second point...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_te5tLQJuJg
> 
> Guessing it's probably in the sequels too!
> ...


No worries... At least you're pushing me in the right direction with checking movies like that! Any other suggestions?


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

mamadada said:


> While we r on music, Does anyone know what they play in party city she said its satellite but their own not like xm. What did she mean by that?


No clue... Sometimes corporate sets up a special internet stream for all of the locations to use. They probably have a private one only for Party City stores.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

One other thought - could be way off (actually seems almost exactly like the Harry Potter theme with minor changes and slower...

The theme from the Halloween Tree
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6BtEI3jw7Y


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

That's actually kind uplifting toward the end though. :/ I'm stumped.


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

GobbyGruesome said:


> One other thought - could be way off (actually seems almost exactly like the Harry Potter theme with minor changes and slower...
> 
> The theme from the Halloween Tree
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6BtEI3jw7Y


Another great suggestion about The Halloween Tree... That's not it, but I should really check out all of John Debney's work since he did the Hocus Pocus soundtrack. 

I've never seen a single Harry Potter film, but I'll check anyway. I think it's something a bit older than that, even though the first film came out in 2001.

Thanks so much so far! This is already a massive help even though I havent found it yet.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Well the main theme opening to Harry Potter is crazy similar to the Halloween Tree theme (IMO), I just figured you'd probably already checked them out. The themes are again kinda sparkly though - but I'm guessing there's darker stuff in-between.


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Well the main theme opening to Harry Potter is crazy similar to the Halloween Tree theme (IMO), I just figured you'd probably already checked them out. The themes are again kinda sparkly though - but I'm guessing there's darker stuff in-between.


Right you are... It seems like we're definitely on the same page, which makes me more hopeful - haha. It very well could be something so obvious that it's just not occurring to me, or that I'm overlooking it.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I like the version of Something Wicked This Way Comes incorporated here... Still not likely what you're looking for.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg__wAowsLs
Gonna shut up now.  Kinda cluttering up the thread. Sorry!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

This is probably way too obvious, but the first thing that your Hocus Pocus track reminds me of is Danse Macabre... A gorgeous listen even if not the right one, I suppose.


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

GobbyGruesome said:


> I like the version of Something Wicked This Way Comes incorporated here... Still not likely what you're looking for.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg__wAowsLs
> Gonna shut up now.  Kinda cluttering up the thread. Sorry!


haha don't worry about it! I welcome the suggestions... That's a bit too epic and cinematic. Definitely more old-school like we said before.


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

talkingcatblues said:


> This is probably way too obvious, but the first thing that your Hocus Pocus track reminds me of is Danse Macabre... A gorgeous listen even if not the right one, I suppose.


Great song! I've checked that one though... What I'm looking for is much less classical.


----------



## Hallowaltz (Jul 28, 2013)

This probably isn't it, but when I read "darker, creepier, waltz beat with organ" I thought of this fun tune..





Definitely more carnival than Halloween.. still great though


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

Hallowaltz said:


> This probably isn't it, but when I read "darker, creepier, waltz beat with organ" I thought of this fun tune..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not this one either... too recent and quirky, kinda like you said haha. I dig that movie though!!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Could it be this?


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Could it be this?


That's what I was thinking too...but I figured it was too obvious to suggest lol also, for years I thought it was night on bald mountain...today I learned


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

moony_1 said:


> That's what I was thinking too...but I figured it was too obvious to suggest lol also, for years I thought it was night on bald mountain...today I learned


Unfortunately, it's not that either. So far today, I have scanned through the entire Addams Family Score, The Halloween Tree Score, two full Halloween Song CDs, and a ton of other stuff online.

Hopefully this update will help... Imagine if the Organ Music from Disneyland's Haunted Mansion (http://youtu.be/nAQZ8JKnDTk) and the song from Hocus Pocus that I uploaded (https://soundcloud.com/petrichorpictures/38-remember-winnie-remember) got together and had a baby. Well, that beautifully twisted child would be the song that I'm searching for.

I hope this doesn't derail you guys... 
I'd focus more on the structure, tempo and vibe of the Hocus Pocus track, but imagine there being a 'chorus' with a creepy organ lead like the Haunted Mansion song.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

This is buggin' the heck out of me. I've checked into a bunch of stuff – the Haunted Mansion movie score, the 7th guest video game soundtrack –*I was wondering if there's music in Carnival of Souls considering you mentioned Haunted Mansion - got me thinking maybe a calliope? Even started wondering if it could be some kind of odd "pink elephants on parade" instrumental.

No clue.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Didja rule out the main Harry Potter theme? Not the one I posted. I'd just hate for it to be that if it's that obvious. No organ music in it I don't think.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

This is a long shot...but could it be an instrumental version of "Sally's song" from nightmare before christmas? 
http://youtu.be/DZ8Bgl3Dimw


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Or this? I think this would be the most popular halloween organ music ever! 
http://youtu.be/ipzR9bhei_o

That's all I've for lol sorry but now I'm intrigued!!!


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, trust me... It's bugging me too! I've been searching for this song off-and-on for months now. I've looked up countless songs before deciding to start this thread and ask you guys. Figured if anyone could help, it would be the people in this community. 

So far, you've been really close with almost all of your suggestions GobbyGruesome. I'm pretty impressed. I'm currently going though the first Harry Potter Soundtrack just to be sure.


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

moony_1 said:


> Or this? I think this would be the most popular halloween organ music ever!
> http://youtu.be/ipzR9bhei_o
> 
> That's all I've for lol sorry but now I'm intrigued!!!


Nah, it's neither of those... but I'd say Danny Elfman's music on The Nightmare Before Christmas Soundtrack would be getting closer.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Now it's starting to morph into Swan Lake in my head. Time for bed I think.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Is it for sure an organ piece? The one you provided sounds like a lot of oboe is used...have you tried searching classical music which uses an oboe?


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

moony_1 said:


> Is it for sure an organ piece? The one you provided sounds like a lot of oboe is used...have you tried searching classical music which uses an oboe?


Yeah, I'm almost positive that the lead on the catchy part in the song I'm looking for is an organ. I know the Hocus Pocus song doesn't have one, but I was trying to indicate that it sounded a lot like that song, only with an organ part as well. Sorry for the confusion.

At this point, I'm not ruling anything out. Just went through a cd of 50 Creepy Classical Pieces. hahah


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

DeaditeMike said:


> Yeah, I'm almost positive that the lead on the catchy part in the song I'm looking for is an organ. I know the Hocus Pocus song doesn't have one, but I was trying to indicate that it sounded a lot like that song, only with an organ part as well. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> At this point, I'm not ruling anything out. Just went through a cd of 50 Creepy Classical Pieces. hahah


That sir is pure dedication! I wish I had more to offer. Sounds reminiscent of old Disney Halloween by the sounds of it, but I don't know the music well enough. Who runs halloween radio? Maybe they could help? My apologies for not being able to be of better help...but damn it! Now I'm curious! I do hope you find it!


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

moony_1 said:


> That sir is pure dedication! I wish I had more to offer. Sounds reminiscent of old Disney Halloween by the sounds of it, but I don't know the music well enough. Who runs halloween radio? Maybe they could help? My apologies for not being able to be of better help...but damn it! Now I'm curious! I do hope you find it!


Hey, no worries! Everyone has been a huge help. At least it's ruling things out.

I'm going to check out more old Disney stuff. Currently looking into the Soundtrack for The Tower of Terror Movie too.

I may drive to Halloween Town tomorrow and ask them, just in case someone on the staff may know.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

If it ends up being Monster Mash I'm gonna kill you!


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

GobbyGruesome said:


> If it ends up being Monster Mash I'm gonna kill you!


HAHAHAHA I wouldn't blame you! 

Trust me, I wouldn't want to waste anyone's time with this. I have just under 125gbs of music, which includes a bunch of movie scores. I'm a bit of a nut for this stuff. That fact that I don't know what this is/can't find it is boggling my mind!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I just checked the themes to Murder by Death, the movie Clue and Halloween is Grinch Night. No good. I think what I'm thinking of is around that era but it may not be what you're thinking of.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Maybe check out Buddy Baker? 

He did a lot of the composing for Disney films & locations including organ instrumentals.

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddy_Baker_%28composer%29 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAQZ8JKnDTk

This one is good too "dark Frisian played on the Disney Concert hall organ 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IR3EsTaS1I

"Don't ya just love a good mystery!"


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

DeaditeMike said:


> I may drive to Halloween Town tomorrow and ask them, just in case someone on the staff may know.


I think that's your best bet, if that's where you've been hearing it. Might help if you can describe the other songs *around* it, in case it's just a CD they're using - if you can remember any other song that was played while you were in the store, or even if you can say, it was all instrumentals, that might be a starting point.

Most Halloween stores aren't going to be playing anything all that uncommon, and you said you've heard it more than once (always in the same store? Different places?) So it's probably on some mix or other. You've checked things like Tim Burton movies/Danny Elfman/Midnight Syndicate etc, I'm guessing? The obvious things that a Halloween store would have on hand to play?

I looked on YouTube and found this compilation, for ex, although it doesn't seem to have the specialness you're describing:





But it is part of a "Halloween CD collection" and therefore something that a store might be likely to play more than once.

There's this, too, 





but that's all organ, not recurring organ as a refrain. Plus probably not collected into the type of compilation I'm picturing a store using.

You'll have to let us know if they can help you - I'm curious to hear it!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

These are the CDs the Burbank store is selling right now, at least online - you've presumably eliminated these as possibilities?

http://www.halloweentownstore.com/mm5/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=HS&Category_Code=009m

The Haunted Mansion album features pipe organ, but all the relevant tracks are recognizably based on "Grim Grinning Ghosts." There's more than one collection of HM music that they could possibly be playing in the store, though.

https://app.box.com/s/r8uhneqhvpnosdad5y3r


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

talkingcatblues said:


> I think that's your best bet, if that's where you've been hearing it. Might help if you can describe the other songs *around* it, in case it's just a CD they're using - if you can remember any other song that was played while you were in the store, or even if you can say, it was all instrumentals, that might be a starting point.
> 
> Most Halloween stores aren't going to be playing anything all that uncommon, and you said you've heard it more than once (always in the same store? Different places?) So it's probably on some mix or other. You've checked things like Tim Burton movies/Danny Elfman/Midnight Syndicate etc, I'm guessing? The obvious things that a Halloween store would have on hand to play?
> 
> ...


I've checked most of the obvious Tim Burton movies/Danny Elfman/Midnight Syndicate stuff. And yes, I've heard the song more than once in my life, at different places.

I took to the boards thinking that it would be fairly obvious to nail down, but I guess not. 
I think going to Halloween Town is also my best bet at this point.

This will all be worth it when I find it! haha... The song is amazing!!!


----------



## DeaditeMike (Jan 17, 2013)

talkingcatblues said:


> These are the CDs the Burbank store is selling right now, at least online - you've presumably eliminated these as possibilities?
> 
> http://www.halloweentownstore.com/mm5/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=HS&Category_Code=009m
> 
> ...


You're thinking like it did! I downloaded the all of the music that Halloween Town is selling online to check. Unfortunately, it's none of those songs. They do sell more stuff in the store though.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

This probably won't help but it's worth a shot-try going to reddit. There is a subreddit called tip of my tongue and who knows? Someone may be able to help? 
www.reddit.com/r/tipofmytongue good luck!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

It sounds like something you'd hear in a Tim Burton movie, like Edward Scissorhands, circa 1990.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

It may be a longshot, but check out these from Amazon:

"The 99 Darkest Pieces of Classical Music":http://www.amazon.com/The-Darkest-Pieces-Classical-Music/dp/B0048NUUS2/ref=sr_shvl_album_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1375631237&sr=301-3

"111 Amazing Classical: Music in Movies":http://www.amazon.com/111-Amazing-Classical-Music-Movies/dp/B00DPJT81U/ref=sr_shvl_album_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1375631316&sr=301-5

I downloaded both of these...great music for a bargain price ($4.99 for "The Darkest", and "Music in Movies" is only 99 cents!).


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Could it be the theme song from Alfred Hitchcock Presents?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

DeaditeMike said:


> I'm really hoping someone on here can help me identify a Halloween song (most likely from a soundtrack/score) that sounds very similar to the first half of this track from the Hocus Pocus Score that I uploaded it to SoundCloud.
> https://soundcloud.com/petrichorpictures/38-remember-winnie-remember
> 
> Overall, I'd say that the song I'm looking for is a bit darker, creepier, and more haunting than the Hocus Pocus track. It has a waltz feel to it and a fairly prominent organ part/lead for the main theme that keeps recurring. It's also a much longer song. I heard it in Halloween Town in Burbank a while back, but Shazam wouldn't pick it up... Any ideas what it may be?
> ...


Is it possible that you're remembering this classic theme music from PBS Mystery!: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4502MXkb-Dc? Sounds somewhat similar to my ears.

Or possibly from the contemporaneous Sherlock Holmes series? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-Uze2PQocI


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Your post reminds me of something my father-in-law once asked me.

"You know that movie, the one with that guy that's NOT Karl Malden?"



All I could think was "Could you BE more vague?!"  

The answer to "that guy that's NOT Karl Malden" was Gene Hackman. I don't recall the movie because it was around the time Gene Hackman was in every other movie that was released sometime in the 90s. No, seriously, between 1990-1998 he was in 19 movies.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000432/

I hope you find your song, it's maddening when you can't figure out stuff like that.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

hmm the beginning of it sounds a lot like one of the orchestral pieces in the 1933 King Kong. I'll try to find out which scene the music is playing.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

oooo, scratch that, its definitely not a waltz and there are no organs


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

GobbyGruesome said:


> This is buggin' the heck out of me. I've checked into a bunch of stuff – the Haunted Mansion movie score, the 7th guest video game soundtrack –*I was wondering if there's music in Carnival of Souls considering you mentioned Haunted Mansion - got me thinking maybe a calliope? Even started wondering if it could be some kind of odd "pink elephants on parade" instrumental.
> 
> No clue.


I was looking through this thread and it kind of turned into a mystery in the making...fun to read.

What popped out was the 7th Guest reference|! I thought I was the only one who ever played that game!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Not to stir up old ghosts, @DeaditeMike but did you ever find out what song this was? I read the entire thread and am just as intrigued as everyone else was.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

something about it reminds me of the "beetlejuice" theme but that's way more upbeat.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

whoa, didn't realize this was a necrothread, ha.


----------



## October Minnesota (Sep 9, 2009)

It may be necro, but the first half of that track reminds me of "A Nightmare Before Christmas", as Jack is walking past the street band just after Halloween wraps up, early in the film.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't care that it is a necro thread! I got some good music suggestions for my haunted carnival!!


----------

